# Comparison of DIY Types



## watermelon (Jan 1, 2008)

Note to mods: Please move this post into the Beginners Central section if you think that is a more suitable location

After doing some searching, I found a few comparisons of types a/b/c, but no formal, detailed comparisons. Since I'd like this to serve as a guide for future DIY buyers, try to post as much information as you can, and I'll update this post as necessary.

[size=+1]*Chinese DIYs*[/size]

General Pros:
-Many colors are available
-Many of these are cheaper than the rubiks.com DIY
-Center caps stay in without aid

General Cons:
-Expensive shipping costs

*Type A*

Colors available: white, pink, red, orange, yellow, green, black

Pros:
-Very smooth once assembled and lubed
-Requires almost no breaking in

Cons:

*"New" Type A*

Colors available: white, black

Pros:
-Due to design features, this type is less likely to pop
-Turns well out of the box

Cons:
-The most expensive type
-Many more pieces to assemble than normal DIYs
-Doesn't cut corners well

*Type B*

Colors available: white, red, yellow, green, blue, black, gold, silver, transparent

Pros:
-The cheapest type

Cons:
-There is no balanced tension; too loose and it will pop, too tight and it will barely turn, no in between state
-Turning is not smooth

*Type C*

If anyone has some information on this type, please let me know.

Colors available: white (fluorescent/glow in the dark), yellow, green, blue, black

Pros:
-Supposedly better than Type B

Cons:
-Supposedly worse than Type A

[size=+1]*Rubik's DIY*[/size]

Pros:
-Available from the official rubiks.com website
-Can be very good after a lot of breaking in

Cons:
-Not good right out of the box
-Center caps don't stay in without aid (paper, glue, etc.)

[size=+1]*Notes/Ideas*[/size]

-Ron has claimed that Type A is the best Chinese DIY because of its screws
-Type A cubes have the softest plastic, Type B have the hardest


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice, Mitchell.

Couple of comments:



watermelon said:


> Supposedly the best type...
> ...Supposedly the worst type



I'd scrap those, those are generalizations.



watermelon said:


> -Ron has claimed that Type A is the best Chinese DIY because of its screws
> -Idea: would a Type B DIY be better if a Type A core/spring/screw/washer set was used?



The material of the plastic of the cubes makes as much of a difference as the screws and core, hybrids are not significantly better than b's.


----------



## watermelon (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated. Thanks for the comments Jon.

Does anyone have some information about the Type C DIYs?


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 2, 2008)

Type C is better than type B, but worse than type A. Thats about all I know. Are you gonna add anything about new type/old type and colors?


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 2, 2008)

watermelon said:


> Note to mods: Please move this post into the Beginners Central section if you think that is a more suitable location
> 
> After doing some searching, I found a few comparisons of types a/b/c, but no formal, detailed comparisons. Since I'd like this to serve as a guide for future DIY buyers, try to post as much information as you can, and I'll update this post as necessary.
> 
> ...



You forgot puzzleproz. www.shops.ebay.com/puzzleproz

1 week shippin 3$.

WIN. 

Also theres a already a thread on comparision

Also for C you said Cons C was better then B?


----------



## alexc (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that the New Type A sounds good if this thread is accurate. Does anybody have one and if yes, how is it?


----------



## Dyste (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have to say a that a con for the new type (a) are that they don't cut corners as well, since the cubies are more cubic (xD). A pro I suppose is that they're less likely to pop, though they still do, unless your get that stupid little piece in, I guess. I haven't. They also turn pretty well without need for lubrication.

You could also add the first version of the new type (a), but I suppose that would be pointless, since they don't sell those anymore.


----------



## watermelon (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

andrewvo1324: Thanks for catching that mistake. As for puzzleproz, what brand are their DIYs? (or is the brand unique)

Dyste: Thanks for the information on the New Type A. Updated.


----------



## Dyste (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, the type (a) is not the most expensive type, the new one is. Also, the new type (a) is technically available in black, just.. not in stock often..

Oh, and I read in another thread that puzzleproz gets cubes from basically the same supplier as cube4you, except that they can sometimes have defects.


----------



## watermelon (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated.



Dyste said:


> Oh, and I read in another thread that puzzleproz gets cubes from basically the same supplier as cube4you, except that they can sometimes have defects.



Do you mean that puzzleproz's DIYs sometimes have defects, or the supplier's DIYs do?


----------



## MiloD (Jan 2, 2008)

Which type are sold on cubefansshop on ebay?


----------



## Dyste (Jan 2, 2008)

Puzzleproz's.


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 2, 2008)

MiloD said:


> Which type are sold on cubefansshop on ebay?



I believe Cubesfansshop on Ebay is the same person running Cube4you. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MiloD (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried a few cube4you cubes at Pleasantville and they feel nothing like mine...:confused:


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 2, 2008)

watermelon said:


> Updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I would say that my cube does not have any defects.

It came with Corner caps too.

And the center caps and corner caps fit perfectly without glue.

It turns fine cuts corner.

Pops not alot./


----------



## Dyste (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but some other people weren't so lucky. They just didn't feel like posting comments on the service on EBay.


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2008)

alltooamorous said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > Which type are sold on cubefansshop on ebay?
> ...



You are wrong.


----------



## julceyy xD (Apr 5, 2009)

watermelon said:


> [size=+1]*Chinese DIYs*[/size]
> 
> General Pros:
> -Many colors are available
> ...




uhm. i have a couple of questions.

1) I've heard that type A DIY cubes are the best, and you've made it quite obvious to me also, but which is better? The "New" Type A or just the regular Type A?


2) This is going to sound stupid, but what does cut corners mean? On the last con for the "New" Type A you said it didn't cut corners well... I don't understand that >.<


----------



## Poke (Apr 5, 2009)

watermelon said:


> *Type C*
> 
> If anyone has some information on this type, please let me know.
> 
> ...


 
Pros:
-Cut corners well
-Hardly locks at all
-The cube will stil turn well at tighter settings
-Easy to remove center caps(but they don't pop off)

Cons:
-Pops quite a bit
-Requires a bit of breaking in
(Note:This is my only cube so I do not have anything to compare it to.)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here are some other things.

Cube4you DIY:
Pros: decent out of the box, turns fast when lubed

Cons: Not too smooth, locks up quite a bit.


Yuga(Type D):

Pros: Very crisp and fast. When lubed become great cubes. Virtually never pop.

Cons: Lock up quite a bit.

Famwelth:

Pros.:.
Cons: Everything


Type A III

Pros: With lots of breaking in can become fast cubes. Respond well to lube.

Cons: Very clicky and locks up. Pops a good amount.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 7, 2009)

watermelon said:


> *Type A*
> 
> Colors available: white, pink, red, orange, yellow, green, black
> 
> ...




Is this a new or an old "a"?

http://www.cube4you.com/222_Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-(a).html


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 7, 2009)

It should be an old one, the new ones are called a(II) etc.

To confuse everyone a littlebit more:

As we all know, there is 

- Old Type A
- Type II(a)
- Type III(a)
- Type a third model (or 3rd model)


Now they got new cubes on cube4you.com, which are called New Type III(a)
At first I thought, they'd be the same cubes as III(a) and the 'new' refers to the date they've been added to the shop or somethin like that.
But as you'll notice while looking at the pictures, there's a difference between New Type III(a) and Type III(a)! The New Type III(a) doesn't have these little things on the edge pieces( I dunno what they are called, but you'll see), and Type III(a) does have them (the same as II(a) I think)...

So after all there are 5 Type A's !!!






New Type III(a)






Type III(a)


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 7, 2009)

My god, confusing with all this "a"-types....

When I compare my "old" DIY a-type with Rubikfans speedcube, I can see no difference. Is that an a-type too? Every part, the core, the screws etc is identical.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fully-Assembled-Best-Speed-Cube-FreeStickers-Rubik_W0QQitemZ160326474893QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item160326474893&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 7, 2009)

Shouldn't this be in the Hardware section?

Your type B description sounds just about right. It was really expensive when I bought it though.

Also, why not include types A-F, JSK, and Edison/Joy cubes in this thread too? I have been looking for a comprehensive pros and cons thread that compares all main models. I promise I'll help.


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a question: 

I've got a white Type A and a white Type C. How can I tell which cube is which letter? (One of them has these little gaps at the corners of the center piece, to remove the centercaps) ...


Thanks,

Alex


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 25, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> I have a question:
> 
> I've got a white Type A and a white Type C. How can I tell which cube is which letter? (One of them has these little gaps at the corners of the center piece, to remove the centercaps) ...
> 
> ...


Can you post pictures? Type A has a yellow core.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 26, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> To confuse everyone a little bit more:
> 
> As we all know, there is
> 
> ...



Now there are 7. The newer Type A III was improved to have stronger edges:







Then there is another:






The corners break easily:





So I guess it should be
- Old Type A
- Type A third model (or 3rd model)
- Type A II
- Type A III
- Type A III 2
- Type A III 3
- Type A IV


More confusion shall ensue.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 27, 2009)

Unknown.soul,

do you have all of them?


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 5, 2009)

No, I don't. 
Also, 


Unknown.soul said:


> More confusion shall ensue.


I found another. 
http://pict.com/album/4014/b44aa49102


----------



## pentrixter (May 5, 2009)

Well then do you know if anyone has a good review of a third model? I tried searching and not much came up.

I am also aware of Zarxrax's review of A-F (not B or E), but I'd like a second opinion on the third model.


----------



## Ellis (May 5, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Well then do you know if anyone has a good review of a third model? I tried searching and not much came up.
> 
> I am also aware of Zarxrax's review of A-F (not B or E), but I'd like a second opinion on the third model.



I have no real review of the third model, but I can give a second opinion. I think it's an excellent cube. It's my main speedcube. It turns amazingly and it very rarely pops... but then again, I did change the springs to some random ones I got at a hardware store. I don't have a huge cube collection but I can't imagine any other cube being significantly better for my tastes. I have a list of other cubes that I'd like to get in the future, but still the first cube on that list is a second third model.


----------



## pentrixter (May 5, 2009)

What was wrong with the springs? Is it still a good cube with its original springs?

Does it jam? What are some of your tastes?


----------



## GermanCube (May 5, 2009)

It kinda sucks that they stay to the name 'A', or even worse, name new cubes the same as old (AIII). The cubes just should be called A,B,C,...,Z. That would make things A LOT easier!


----------



## Ellis (May 6, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> What was wrong with the springs? Is it still a good cube with its original springs?
> 
> Does it jam? What are some of your tastes?



There wasn't really anything wrong with the springs. I had this problem where the screw was unscrewing itself after a while of using the cube, which was really annoying. Occasionally I would get a full layer pop because of it. So I decided to put a little superglue in the core, let it dry, and then rebuilt the cube. I think it was at the same time that I just randomly decided to try out some of the springs I got for my megaminx in it. When I put it all back together it was perfect. I didn't even want to put the original springs back in just because I thought it might slightly ruin the work I had done with the superglue. But it was a good cube before I used those springs, besides the pop problem which was easily remedied, but I don't think all third models have that problem. 

anyway, I have basic tastes. Something that turns great and cuts corners decently. I have cubes that cut corners better but I'm not at all unsatisfied with its corner cutting abilities. It really doesn't luck up or get stuck much. I like lighter cubes also. And most importantly, I like cubes that I can be as rough as I want with and not have any worry that it is going to pop. I think if I had to name something that I didn't like about it, it would be that every cubie has a cap piece. I dropped it once while I was waiting in line to register at a comp, and like 8 caps fell off. It was annoying but that only happened once and isn't a big problem.


----------



## pentrixter (May 6, 2009)

Your comments on the cube seem to agree with Zarxrax. I might consider buying a third model then... Just a couple more questions.

1. how does it compare to the old type A that everybody loves so much?

2. you put super glue in the screw holes of the core so the screw fit in tighter?

3. your tastes seem to match mine. I have a feeling you would like enjoy type Fs. If you have a type F, how does the third model compare with it?

4. is the third model the best A type out there for you?

Cubie caps aren't a problem. The same thing happens to a type F. I just super glue it back on whenever they fall out. They don't fall out anymore.


----------



## Ellis (May 6, 2009)

1) I have mixed feelings about the old type A. It turns great and is really smooth, but I have this constant fear that it is always going to pop, whether or not it does. I like to use it occasionally but I still feel much better with my third model. The old A is a little too heavy for me too. 

2) Yea, it was unscrewing by itself, so I put superglue in (any liquid that will harden) to tighten the hole. That was... maybe 6-8 months ago, and I haven't had any problems like that since. Very rarely pops for me now at all. I think Mr Data claimed that his has literally "never" popped. I do get small edge pops occasionally, but it's like one out of every 100 or 200 solves. Not enough to worry about. 

3) No I don't have an F although I plan on getting one. 

4) Out of my small collection of cubes, I find that it's by far the best. It's the only one that I would use in competition. I don't doubt that there may be some other cube that I would slightly prefer, I just find it hard to imagine such a cube that would make me set down my third model.

btw, these are just my personal opinions. I would feel bad if you got one and didn't like it. I think I've seen a few people around that didn't like this cube, although I can't see why.


----------



## pentrixter (May 6, 2009)

Ah, don't worry about it. Thanks for taking your time reply. I hate popping and jamming. I also like my cubes smooth. If those criteria are met, which seem to be they way third models are described, I should be fine. If the cube unscrews itself, I'll just do what you did.

I've been disappointed before. Perhaps the biggest disappointment was the C4U cube. Over-rated.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 6, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> I've been disappointed before. Perhaps the biggest disappointment was the C4U cube. Over-rated.



Agreed. I got it a while back with extremely high hopes. Didn't happen. Though I have been using it recently and it does improve over time. I could see it being a very nice cube in a couple months, but I still prefer most of my others to it at the moment.


----------



## Armandas (May 25, 2009)

Can someone tell me, what type of cubes do i have??
My cubes:
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/6193/20090525201.jpg
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/3037/20090525203o.jpg old cube, bought in ~1991 year.


----------



## pentrixter (May 25, 2009)

A new cube and an old cube.


----------



## Armandas (May 25, 2009)

It would be better if you could tell me the TYPES (a?, b?, c?, ..., etc.), because i couldn't find anything about visual differences between DIY types...


----------



## Ellis (May 25, 2009)

Are you sure that second one is a DIY? It just looks like an old rubik's storebought to me. Did they even have DIYs in 1991? The first one kind of looks like an old type-a, but it might be something else because mine has some _very_ slight differences in the cubies, as well as a yellow core. I dunno, I'm not very good at identifying cubes.


----------



## Armandas (May 25, 2009)

I don't know, so i'm asking you  this old one can be storebought, but what makes you think so? which part of a cube? i would like to understand that  and also, why do you think white one is type a? what is the differences between all these types? (i can only find posts like: a turns that, c turns that, b is crap, etc...) i would like to know these visual or other kind of things that make type A cube a type A cube.. thank you...... -_-


----------



## Ellis (May 25, 2009)

Armandas said:


> this old one can be storebought, but what makes you think so?



I think the fact that you got it in 1991. As for the cube parts, the color of the core and how each edge and corner cubie are cut usually gives a lot a away. Also the center caps, how they fit on, and what they look like on the underside. If you took another picture with one centercap off (both sides, underside of cap and where the screw is), I might be able to give you a more definite answer, at least if it likely is or isn't a type A. As for your old cube, can you take the centercaps off easily, are they not glued on? And can you adjust the tension from there with a screwdrivier? If not, its just an old rubiks. I still think it is, just because I don't think they had DIYs that long ago. I don't know of any place that actually has detailed pictures of all types of cubes so you could compare, although that would be pretty nice.


----------



## Armandas (May 25, 2009)

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/747/20090525207.jpg old one.. now i can take centercaps off easily, but they were glued, and yes, i can adjust tension..
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3374/20090525208.jpg new cube..
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/5527/20090525209.jpg


----------



## Ellis (May 25, 2009)

Okay, well I'm officially stumped then... although I'm not hard to stump when it comes to cube identification. I'm wrong on both of those. I didn't even see the textured stickers on the white cube before (assuming you bought it like that). All I can really tell you is they aren't what I originally thought. Hopefully someone else with some more experience can help you with those. sorry.


----------



## Armandas (May 25, 2009)

it's ok. anyway, thanks for your effort


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 11, 2009)

darkzelkova said:


> Type C is better than type B, but worse than type A.



nou.


----------

